# Router Keeps Disconnecting



## WindowsGamer (Mar 19, 2009)

Hello,

This is my first post on these forums, so this was my only guess of where this should be, anyway :4-dontkno

_____________
Anyway, My belkin router loves to continuously crash and disconnect, which means i have to unplug it and plug it back in, its really annoying, it happens mainly when im downloading or streaming YouTube videos, its even corrupted one of my Windows Updates and wrecking my Installation of XP!

So i got vista, there, same problem, except i didnt update.

Can you help me stop this from keep dying

Thanks :wink::wink:


----------



## T600_Series (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi there,

what brand/model of router do you have? Have you tried searching for any updated firmwares? Was the router device working fine before and now all of a sudden, the router has problems?

Also, have you tried resetting the router at all? If not, try this and see if a router reset helps solve your issues.


----------



## WindowsGamer (Mar 19, 2009)

T600_Series said:


> Hi there,
> 
> what brand/model of router do you have? Have you tried searching for any updated firmwares? Was the router device working fine before and now all of a sudden, the router has problems?
> 
> Also, have you tried resetting the router at all? If not, try this and see if a router reset helps solve your issues.


Im using router: Belkin Wireless plus G Router

but:

How do i update the firmware? Drivers maybe?

How do i go by resetting the router? :magic:


----------



## mark_s0 (Mar 20, 2009)

There should be a web address you can use to access the router configuration, it will have a firmware update button on there.

As for resetting, i believe there's a small button at the back of the router that if you hold in for about 20seconds will reset it to factory defaults.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Some things you can try here.


For wireless connections, change the channel on the router, I like channels 1, 6, and 11 in the US.
For wireless connections, try moving either the wireless router/AP or the wireless computer. Even a couple of feet will sometimes make a big difference.
Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.
Update the network drivers (wired and wireless) on your computer to the latest available.

Many times these measures will resolve a lot of intermittent issues.


----------



## WindowsGamer (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks guys, it worked .. its stopped disconnecting !


----------



## RouterG (Jun 17, 2009)

WindowsGamer said:


> Thanks guys, it worked .. its stopped disconnecting !


hey bro, which of the options helped you out?


----------



## Daskar (Oct 10, 2012)

I am having this exact same problem. I don't know what worked for the previous person, but when I try to update my firmware I am receiving the message: "Cannot connect to the firmware information server. Please double check the WAN connection." 
I have tried this repeatedly and while I can access other areas of the internet. I apparently cannot connect to their firmware server.
Here is how this all started:
I was being disconnected while gaming. I know that it is not the game. Youtube is also having the same problem as the previous poster described. I thought I would check the router. I began messing with the routers settings (changing my SSID, password, various settings like UPnP too). Nothing seemed to matter until I simply reset the router. The problem seemed to have fixed itself because my game is running smoothly. OK, great. Then I tried to watch some tv and noticed that my roommate's hdtv in the living room wasn't connected to the internet and netflix is no longer available. OK. So I try to hook the tv back up to the internet. The tv's remote control only has number buttons and not letters so I cannot put in the SSID or passcode <I tried all other buttons too, up and down to change the number, etc, the remote does not do letters AT ALL... nice technology, right?>. So I figured I would change the SSID and passcode to numbers. My laptop disconnected and I was forced to go to bed since my roommate has the router in his room and I couldn't get to it. Next day: I am trying to do the numeric thing again for the television and... it doesn't work. So I go to change the SSID and passcode back <AGAIN> and this time the router is almost acting like it's upset with me. It crashes completely any time I try to change any setting. I restore it to its factory defaults and it works fine. I try this repeatedly with the same results. SO... I figure I better not press my luck and we'll just leave it at the factory defaults. Now it is having the old problem of disconnection all over again. I am ready to trash it and buy a new router, but they aren't the cheapest thing either. Please help!!!!


----------



## Daskar (Oct 10, 2012)

Now I apparently cannot find the server at Youtube either. This is just ridiculous. Belkin needs to make a better product.


----------

